# Radio code-disconnecting leisure battery



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Is the cab radio on my Autotrail Apache 725 2010 powered from the engine or the leisure battery. I'm about to disconnect my leisure battery to tidy up the wiring with an extra battery and a solar panel and can't find a radio code in my documentation.

John


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Does it stay on when you turn the ignition off or do you have to switch it back on?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

AFAIK it is powered from the vehicle battery; our code was on a scarp of card in the vehicle handbook, you may otherwise find that if you contact the dealer that supplied it they should have a record since they would have had to use it.

Our independent garage has a copy of the code "just in case"......

there are companies (and individuals) that can determine the code if it does end up locked, but of course that costs money!

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

The radio stays on when I turn off the ignition.

John


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

As Penquin says then :lol:

http://www.radio-code.co.uk/


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought it was the vehicle battery that powers the radio but that there is a time delay after switching off the ignition before the radio switches off. Leave the radio on with the ignition off and key removed and give it an hour to see what happens.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

I regularly have the radio playing for hours with the ignition off whilst I am parked up. I'm totally confused now.

John


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

peribro said:


> I thought it was the vehicle battery that powers the radio but that there is a time delay after switching off the ignition before the radio switches off. Leave the radio on with the ignition off and key removed and give it an hour to see what happens.


Yes a time delay but the radio will default OFF with the ignition. You can then switch on for up to an hour depending on manufacturer


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If you look at the battery level indicators on your main panel then you should see a deflection on one of the batteries when someone switches the radio on or off.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

BillCreer said:


> If you look at the battery level indicators on your main panel then you should see a deflection on one of the batteries when someone switches the radio on or off.


On the Apache the battery level indicator is a series of lights and wouldn't show the slight deviation when a radio is turned on/off

John


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Ctek do a battery charger that if you plug it into a power socket, and the mains, it will supply 12volt so that the battery can be disconnected without losing codes 8O


----------



## Raptor107 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have an 07 plate autotrail Apache which I bought in the summer. I replaced the leisure battery about 4 weeks ago and the radio (JVC) reverted to demo mode after connecting the new leisure battery but no code was required.
Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes that raises a question. Does the radio in question have a radio code symbol on it?


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> Yes that raises a question. Does the radio in question have a radio code symbol on it?


A bit late now but I'll have a look tomorrow.

John


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I'd always assumed it was powered from the leisure battery. Autotrails use the cab radio as the sound system for the TV. Surely if it was the vehicle battery, you wouldn't be able to restart the engine if you stayed on a site for a few days?

Are you sure the radio actually has a code?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

namder said:


> I regularly have the radio playing for hours with the ignition off whilst I am parked up. I'm totally confused now.
> 
> John


That's because in the motorhome world manufacturers do their own thing. My Rapido has the radio connected so that when the ignition is switched on it is powered from the vehicle battery. When the ignition is switched off the radio is powered from the habitation battery via the Aux 1 output of the control panel.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Rosbotham said:


> I'd always assumed it was powered from the leisure battery. Autotrails use the cab radio as the sound system for the TV. Surely if it was the vehicle battery, you wouldn't be able to restart the engine if you stayed on a site for a few days?
> 
> Are you sure the radio actually has a code?


I didn't think so, but not 100% so I thought I'd ask on here.

John


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Rosbotham said:


> I'd always assumed it was powered from the leisure battery. Autotrails use the cab radio as the sound system for...................


The radio in my Autotrail is powered from the leisure battery,the sure fire way to find out is to disconnect the leisure battery and see if the supply is removed from the radio.

Disclaimer:-before doing this ensure that you know the radio code(if there is one) or you may have to get it re programmed by a professional.It can usually be found in the vehicle service book or manual.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

You could try one of these or similar.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-CAR-C...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item45ff71ea5e


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If you are in doubt, connect a jumper cable with a 2A fuse between both +ve (Red) cables for both batteries while you rewire the leisure battery. This will keep both circuits supplied with 12V. Make sure all major loads are turned off otherwise the 2A fuse will blow.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I believe that it's from the leisure battery, but there should be a wiring diagram in your handbook. If not, give A/T a ring, they're pretty helpful.

PS My 2009 model doesn't have a code.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> Yes that raises a question. Does the radio in question have a radio code symbol on it?


There is no radio code on the unit so I'm assuming now a code is not required although it will probably default to factory setting. I've also found out that it is definitely powered from the leisure battery. Thank you to all who responded.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

namder said:


> Thank you to all who responded.


You're welcome.


----------

